# http://www.abc.net.au/rural/content/2011/s3346277.htm



## Mister_Snakes (Nov 2, 2011)

Snakes kill valuable working dogs - ABC Rural - Australian Broadcasting Corporation)Awesome article for false info. You'd think they would perhaps verify some of information given by a dog breeder before putting it out there. I'm off to give my snakes some milk, and he'll be safe now with his solar snake repellers.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 2, 2011)

If the poor old bugga cleaned up around the dog kennel and moved the sheets of iron he could be safer


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like an advert for the snake sentential placebo.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol.. snakes love milk... And wouldn't sending vibrations also attract snakes?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know about snakes killing his dogs but judging by those kennels I think there could be a case for animal cruelty. Looks like the country equivalent of a puppy farm.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 2, 2011)

Depending on the vibrations and how frequent they are, and also the level of vibration I doubt it would attract them or scare them away, if they were frequent vibrations I presume the snakes would act similarly to birds when exposed to bird deterrent audio, after a while they just ignore it as normal, so more then likely it would prove useless after a fairly short timeframe.


----------

